# tapeworm treatment



## Vicey (Oct 28, 2004)

Need direction on how to treat tapeworm infestation.

Purchased 55# boer-cross buckling 2 weeks ago; immediately gave a healthy 1 cc ivomec; he is still separated from other goats.

Just found segments below his tail and being eliminated in droppings. So I'm assuming he's infested with tapes. Internet searches are saying to use Valvazen or Safeguard/Panacur. Did find equine Safeguard at my local farm store.

Can you tell me how you would treat--with what product and the dosage & frequency. Is the equine Safeguard effective--or should I contact vet for something else. Do not want other goats to pick these up as they have stool tested clean (and never seen tapes). And I am wondering if he should be rewormed with the ivomec as a precaution as well.

Do not want to overdose but I read that underdosing can be a futile effort. If I use the equine Safeguard I'm reading to use is at 3-4 times body weight for 3 days. Correct? Thanks--


----------



## TexCountryWoman (Jun 22, 2004)

Although i prefer Valbezan, safeguard is an appropriate wormer for tapes. it is almost IMPOSSIBLE to overdose with that stuff. I have used equine wormer before with no ill effects whatsoever. yes, you give a huge dose and do so for 3-5 days in a row.

FYI, when we got a new little kitten a while back, she was obviously wormy. I just happened to have some liquid panacur (safeguard) that I had for some puppies. i did some research on the internet about kittens and safeguard. I found that a kitten could have up to 100 times the normal dose with no ill effects....(so i dosed the kitten about 5 times what she needed for her wt x 5 days and repeated every 19 days three times in a row....now she is slick and fat and healthy).

Also, when i used safeguard on my goats many years ago (I don't use it anymore) the vet told me that i could pour the whole bottle down a baby goats mouth and it would not kill them, that it is that safe. 

I don't want to be the cause of any trouble with your goats, I am telling you what my research on kittens said and what my vet said reguarding that wormer.

I now use valbezen 1cc/10lbs for kids and cydectin 1cc/25 lbs for adults...i no longer use ivermectin or panacur (safeguard)...just what I am doing as I had been using those two for a long time


----------



## Vicey (Oct 28, 2004)

THANK YOU . . 

I'm reassured re not overdoing safeguard.

I, too, read good things about valbazen--but only found it in large dose quantities and purchasing safequard seemed more practical for one goat--providing it is effective. (Although a trip to the vet would be have been more practical if I do not get rid of these things!!!!  

Thanks for passing on what you use and dosage. Is there a specific reason you no longer use the Safeguard? 

And could you explain to me why it's valbazen for kids and the cydecten for adults--different products?


----------



## SherrieC (Aug 24, 2002)

Where are you located, we don't use safe gaurd as it isn't effective in My area anymore, the worms just laugh at it. Cydecten can possibly cause death in young kids younger then 3 months. It should be safe in older ones. so we use valbazen in kids till they are 4 months on My farm. ditto what Diane said about the dosage's and safeness of safe guard unfourtunately in many places its also safe for the worms!!! : )


----------



## PygmyLover (Oct 12, 2006)

Safeguard still works here but I agree you need to see if it works in your area before relying on it to take care of your problem. Good luck.


----------



## AllWolf (Dec 27, 2005)

Just going to say good luck with your goats and check to see what wormer works best for your goats in your state because some wormers do not work anymore to keep them worms for becoming so bad.. For my goats when they are baby baby goats I use safe guard but when get older I use Ivomec and Valbezan. 

73's


----------



## moosemaniac (Mar 7, 2003)

I just came up with the same problem in a small kid. In checking around though, someone told me Valbezan isn't entirely safe for goats. It's also impossible to buy locally. Someone recommended Combocare to me. I'm going to give it a try today. 

Ruth


----------

